# ttc naturally no 3 anyone else?



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi just wondering if theres anyone else out there in a similar position to me? Ds1 was conceived via ivf after being diagnosed with unexplained if. Ds2 was a natural miracle . We are now ttc no 3 as for me I would like my children to be fairly close in age and I would prefer to be as young as I could be as I will have to have a c section.  (Im 33). Ds2 was conceived very quickly after stopping taking the pill.  This time round I had the implant fitted and was taking the mini pill too. Implant has been removed about 4 months and stopped taking pill a month later.  Ive had 2 regular afs back to my 28/30 day cycle.  I know its very early days but im already worrying that this may not happen again.  I will never be able to afford ivf or get any more on nhs. Just wondering if there's anyone else out there in a similar position
Mm x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Monkeymoo,

I hope you had a wonderful Christmas with your boys 
I just wanted to wish you all the best for 2015, and lots of luck for another natural miracle really soon .

Angie x


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks angie xx


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello Monkeymoo, I'm in a slight different situation but also trying naturally for DC#3.  Lots of ladies find that they have troubles conceiving #1 but subsequently go on to have further natural pregnancies so you've got that in your favour.  I, on the other hand, had it the other way around.  I had a failed FET at the beginning of last year and have been trying to conceive naturally since then with some nutritional and lifestyle changes.  Good luck to you.


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks bubblicious x im aiming to eat healthier and lose weight.  Ds 2 was conceived by doing similar so fingers crossed x good luck ttc x


----------



## Bubblicious (Jul 8, 2010)

Monkeymoo, I'm also overhauling my diet and hoping to get fitter.  I've got my Fitbit to track my exercise and the My Fitness Pal app to track my diet.  It's good to know the changes you made last time helped you conceive, hopefully, it'll work for both of us soon.


----------



## Monkeymoo (Nov 11, 2009)

Fingers crossed x


----------

